# Gypsy is here!



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

I just go my first foster home. Gypsy is understandably nervous but is currently chillaxin' in the crate next to me and seems to be ok. Lab and GSD have sniffed through the bars of the crate as I took Ms. Star out to go to the bathroom, but for now I have them seperated and plan on introducing them slowly. She hasn't been too interested in my son, but I am not too worried about that, she needs time to settle down.

On a down note, my family (extended family that does not live with me) is having a fit that I have a strange German Shepherd in my home. Le sigh.

Wish me luck, she seems like a real sweet girl.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hope she settles in just fine, what is her story?


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats on gypsy!!! We pick up our foster, Abbey tomorrow!! I will be waiting to hear updates on her!!


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Most of the story I know is from the link below.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/153964-houston-tx-blk-tan-female-oti-going-shot.html


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for giving her a chance:wub: Good luck and keep us posted! Pictures would be nice!


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Gypsy chillin' in the crate 









She is actually stretched out next to my computre chair right now, since my son and Star Dog have both gone to bed


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your first foster. I remember this girl being listed here. That's so great of you to foster her. Yes, please do keep us updated on her.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats! She is so pretty--- Hope everyone gets along well.


----------

